

Anger grows as 1,000 engineering and physical sciences PhDs slashed - bootload
http://www.timeshighereducation.co.uk/story.asp?sectioncode=26&storycode=417022&c=1

======
hvs
When I'm not hearing about how PhDs are a racket or a ponzi scheme, I'm
hearing about how if we don't have more of them the world will come to an end.
I realize that this article is about the UK, but these actions would cause the
same reaction in the US. I guess the lesson is: when a special interest loses
funding, they are going to claim that it will destroy society.

~~~
smithian
I think that may be the first time I've heard Science and Engineering referred
to as special interests. Given the key role they play in pretty much
everything we take for granted in a modern technological society, I would
describe funding Science and Engineering to be more in the general interest,
no?

~~~
hvs
And everyone looking for money from the government makes the same argument
about their own field being in the "general interest".

"Science and Engineering" isn't looking for funding, it's a specific group
(universities) looking for funding from the government, so it's a special
interest.

------
jimwise
Wait, really? "Anger"?

I mean, "disappointment" maybe. Or "annoyance". Or "wistful regret" -- all
reasonable reactions to the real loss you suffer when someone else decides not
to pay for your education.

"Sadness", perhaps, if you believe society is worse off for not having more
PhDs int he world, I'd buy, too.

But "anger"? How entitled do you have to feel to be "angry" at not getting a
free ride?

Just askin'...

